# Does this contain asbestos?



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Does this contain asbestos? The markings say D VB 3/4x1/2 and the house was built in the early 60's. TIA


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How could it, since it is just a fiberglass insulation wrap.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

That looks like fiberglass pipe wrap to me but nobody can give you a yes or no based on a picture. Have it tested if you're worried about it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

iminaquagmire said:


> That looks like fiberglass pipe wrap to me but nobody can give you a yes or no based on a picture. Have it tested if you're worried about it.


Fiberglass wrap is not going to have any bit of Asbestos in it. Now, it can contain Borax as a fireproofing material on the outer wrap, but it is far from containing any trace amount of Asbestos in it.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> Fiberglass wrap is not going to have any bit of Asbestos in it. Now, it can contain Borax as a fireproofing material on the outer wrap, but it is far from containing any trace amount of Asbestos in it.


Thanks, so is it safe to remove with a regular dust mask?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Why do you want to remove it? It is there to insulate the pipe, either due to it is hot water for a boiler, or hot water from the water heater. Just leave and fix. Better than the foam wrap. Now, if it is saturated due to water leaking, yes you can just pull down and place into a plastic bag. Wear long sleeves, eye shield glasses, and a mask if you wish.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yup. Seen pipe wrap around fiberglass insulation that was impregnated with asbestos. Also seen asbestos in the brush-on coating that was applied over fiberglass pipe wrap.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Yup. Seen pipe wrap around fiberglass insulation that was impregnated with asbestos. Also seen asbestos in the brush-on coating that was applied over fiberglass pipe wrap.


It would have been the really old stuff. This stuff looks no older than maybe 20 to 30 years max, so it would not have it in it.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

gregzoll said:


> It would have been the really old stuff. This stuff looks no older than maybe 20 to 30 years max, so it would not have it in it.


I think you're right, that's a copper pipe which isn't original to the house, so the pipe, and insulation I'm assuming, would have been replaced at some point.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> It would have been the really old stuff. This stuff looks no older than maybe 20 to 30 years max, so it would not have it in it.


+1

You can have asbestos in some of the older FG wraps in the mastic and other places but this does not appear old enough.

That being said, take PPE precautions regardless. Fiberglass is bad crap for your lungs as well.


----------

